# imac G5 revB / revA ... bruit ?



## LCé (9 Mai 2005)

Hello,

je me demandais si certains avaient reçu leur revB des iMacG5 et si ceux-ci souffraient du problème de bruit des ventilos (léger bruit de rasoir audible seulement dans un environnement très calme et variant selon l'utilisation).

J'ai une revA qui a ce problème depuis octobre 04 (3 changements de midplane).

Apple, que je viens d'avoir au téléphone, vient de me confirmer qu'ils cherchaient toujours à fixer ce problème et qu'ils attendaient un retour sur les revB pour savoir si le bruit était toujours présent.

Anybody ?

merci
Lionel


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Mai 2005)

Y a une personne sur Macbi qui l'a reçu... Il fait peu de bruit (pas un iRasoir), mais un seul cas ne veut rien dire si c'est toujours la loterie...


----------



## daoud (9 Mai 2005)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi LCé (3 changements de midplane aussi ) et Apple m'a dit d'attendre aussi une quinzaine de jours pour avoir le retour des premiers utilisateurs de la revB.

Si le problème de bruit est règlé, le gars d'Applecare m'a dit qu'on pourrait réfléchir à une solution... est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il pourrait nous envoyer une midplane revB ?

Rien n'est moins sûr car il m'a expliqué qu'Apple devait certainement prévoir une revision mineure de la revA (une revA.01 autrement dit...) qui corrige le problème de bruit. Pour lui, aussi longtemps qu'il y aura des iMac revA sur le marché, Apple continuera à produire des midplanes pour le SAV et donc de faire des corrections mineures de la première version. Ca m'étonne un peu, mais bon !

A suivre.


----------



## LCé (9 Mai 2005)

oui et non .. c'est vrai que de nombreuses personnes se sont vu remplacer leur midplanes avec des revisions plus récentes sur d'autres modèle Apple .. mais bon, on ne peut pas compter dessus non plus.

Cela dit, le gars m'a laisser entendre qu'ils "utiliseraient des pièces" de la revB si le problème pouvait être réglé ... C'est du gros bidouillage tout de même ...

à suivre


----------



## daoud (9 Mai 2005)

Pour tout dire, le gars, très gentil, m'a conseillé de suivre le forum de MacGé pour savoir si les nouvelles machines venues étaient silencieuses  C'est fort !

Par contre, c'était la première personne (et j'en ai eu au téléphone un certain nombre) qui m'a expliqué qu'effectivement les revA faisaient un petit bruit très désagréable quand on les utilisait dans un environnement calme.


----------



## ambrine (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai appelé TNT aujourd'hui mon iMac est arrivé à Liège pour une livraison prévu le 18, je pense qu'il descend en Stop, j'espère qu'il est prudent  

Donc pour le bruit je ne puis rien dire, promis j'ouvre un post lorsqu'il arrive


----------



## petit-jean (12 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai appelé TNT aujourd'hui mon iMac est arrivé à Liège pour une livraison prévu le 18, je pense qu'il descend en Stop, j'espère qu'il est prudent
> 
> Donc pour le bruit je ne puis rien dire, promis j'ouvre un post lorsqu'il arrive


 Quoi!!! ton Imac 2ghz est chez Cami!!!!!
Moi il m'ont dit qu'ils les resevraient fin de la semaine prochaine!!!!
Qd vas tu le chercher?


----------



## ambrine (12 Mai 2005)

NON, il arrive de Shanghai, il est en transit!
C'est une commande par l'AppleStore qui date du 3/05/05


----------



## petit-jean (12 Mai 2005)

ah bon!!!!!!!!!!
Merci!!!
Patience!!!!!!!!!!! donc


----------



## floflo8 (12 Mai 2005)

hello,

moi j'ai commandé le mien (20') il y a 2j à la FNAC et ils m'ont dit que je ne l'aurais pas avant 2 semaines. 
Il font d'ailleurs une opé spéciale à la Fnac digitale : le 20' (rév A), bluetooth, clavier+souris sans fil, extension garantie 2 ans pr 1799 euros (au lieu de 1956).
Ils veulent écouler leur stock, qui est important (j'y ai vu plein de 20' au fond du rayon !) avant de passer à la rév B...


----------



## vinflash (12 Mai 2005)

j'ai recu aujourd'hui un imac B, j'ai fait un petit post dans la rubrique SWITCH.
Pas Irasoir apparement.


----------



## sellig4 (12 Mai 2005)

J'ai commandé un i-mac 20 pouces sur l'apple store hier, après avoir beaucoup attendu à cause de ce que je lisais du bruit des premiers modèles. On m'a annoncé une dizaine de jours de délai : je vous tiens au courant. Sur mac bidouille, on signale un cas de i-razoir en révision B...


----------



## Kr!st0f (13 Mai 2005)

Tous les témoignages disent que la revB ne fait pas un bruit de souffle mais un bourdonnement, la plupart viennent de switcheurs ou de personnes qui n'ont pas eu ou même entendu une revA.
Je possède une revA, un ami vient d'avoir sa revB, même combat, même fréquence de bruit, agaçant pour les uns, supportable pour les autres.
Je précise que le mien, fait un bruit tout à fait supportable mais comme on est dans le subjectif c'est difficile de jauger le bruit de sa machine sur un forum.
En tout cas, le dégagement supplémentaire de chaleur du revB n'a pas rendu les ventilos plus silencieux que ceux de la revA.


----------



## nicvanlam (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai remarqué que la courbe du pied métallique faisait caisse de résonance pour le bruit d'irasoir provenant de la grille d'aération. Si je met quelque chose sur le pied, genre chiffon ou ou bloc-note, le bruit est fortement atténué. Evidemment ça casse un peu l'élégance sobre de l'iMac....


----------



## tornade13 (13 Mai 2005)

nicvanlam a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué que la courbe du pied métallique faisait caisse de résonance pour le bruit d'irasoir provenant de la grille d'aération. Si je met quelque chose sur le pied, genre chiffon ou ou bloc-note, le bruit est fortement atténué. Evidemment ça casse un peu l'élégance sobre de l'iMac....


Et un beau napperon brodé ça peut le faire..... non


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Mai 2005)

Au fait, j'ai maintenant un iMac 20" rev B. Alors au niveau du bruit, ça va, c'est léger. Un petit bruit de rasoir éloigné je dirais. C'est effectivement un bourdonnement comme dit sur MacBi...


----------



## Nico206 (14 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'ai maintenant un iMac 20" rev B. Alors au niveau du bruit, ça va, c'est léger. Un petit bruit de rasoir éloigné je dirais. C'est effectivement un bourdonnement comme dit sur MacBi...



Au repos ou en utilisation 100% ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Mai 2005)

Aucune différence ! Il fait exactement le même bruit sans rien qu'avec GarageB. iMovie, iDVD en même temps !

Je crois qu'il y a deux types de bruit pour les G5 : les pas bruyants qui peuvent tout de même monter assez haut, et les bruyants quelque soit la charge processeur, comme un eMac avec quelques Db en moins  !


----------



## Nico206 (15 Mai 2005)

Je t'en rajoute un type, les imacs qui sont à peu près silencieux au repos (léger bruit sourd) et qui devient de plus en plus bruyant selon la charge de processeur. C'est à en devenir dingue. 
Exemple, tu ouvre une page web avec une anim flash... D'un coup tu entends le ventilateur du CPU s'emballé et émettre un bruit de rasoir. Voilà, juste avec Safari... C'est fort. Ou alors je télécharge un fichier (exemple la demo de Photoshop) et là pareil, il s'emballe...

Alors je sais pas si c'est comme ça chez vous mais chez moi ça me saoule  :hein: 

Dés que j'ai le temps je fais un fichier sonore et tu me dira ce que tu en penses


----------



## silvio (23 Mai 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en rajoute un type, les imacs qui sont à peu près silencieux au repos (léger bruit sourd) et qui devient de plus en plus bruyant selon la charge de processeur. C'est à en devenir dingue.
> Exemple, tu ouvre une page web avec une anim flash... D'un coup tu entends le ventilateur du CPU s'emballé et émettre un bruit de rasoir. Voilà, juste avec Safari... C'est fort. Ou alors je télécharge un fichier (exemple la demo de Photoshop) et là pareil, il s'emballe...
> 
> Alors je sais pas si c'est comme ça chez vous mais chez moi ça me saoule  :hein:
> ...



c'est exactement ça ....
mais avec Safari ou en téléchargeant quelque chose ça varie, ça peut redevenir supportable.
alors qu'avec un jeu, c'est à se flinguer ...


----------



## Nico206 (23 Mai 2005)

silvio,

Tu penses faire quoi ?
Moi je penses de plus en plus à m'en séparé pour me prendre un Mac Mini...
Mais sur Montpelier je vois pas trop où vendre l'iMac... 
A moins que Mac Tribu ne fasse des reprises...


----------



## silvio (24 Mai 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> silvio,
> 
> Tu penses faire quoi ?
> Moi je penses de plus en plus à m'en séparé pour me prendre un Mac Mini...
> ...


Avec la sortie de la Rev.B, la perte ne va pas être négligeable ... 
Mais moi, ça serait pour prendre une Rev.B, en 17" ou 20", pas un mac-mini
Tiens moi au courant par MP pour la reprise éventuelle chez Mac Tribu ...

Je viens d'amener mon iMac chez Maintronic, mais pour eux, tout est normal : j'aurais aimé voir le technicien pour savoir quels tests avaient été effectués ....


----------



## silvio (13 Septembre 2005)

Je remonte le post :

j'ai la fin de l'histoire : Apple m'a changé +sieurs fois la midplane
on m'avait laissé entendre que le ventilo était sur cette midplane

point du tout : le ventilo se trouve juste sous le G5 (logique !), et maintenant qu'il a été changé, plus de iRasoir !!!
il n'est pas totalement silencieux, mais c'est tout à fait acceptable

10 mois pour en arriver là !!!

je suis à fois heureux et dég !


----------



## Cricri (26 Septembre 2005)

http://www.scienceman.com/pgs/00_imacG5.html


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2005)

ah ben oui merci


----------



## cinto (27 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,

je vais sans doute acquérir un imac 20' dans les jours qui viennent   ,
après ce que je viens de lire, comment sait-on lorsque l'on achète la machine si c'est une rev A ou B?
c'est marqué quelque part sur la boite?

v.


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2005)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je vais sans doute acquérir un imac 20' dans les jours qui viennent   ,
> après ce que je viens de lire, comment sait-on lorsque l'on achète la machine si c'est une rev A ou B?
> ...


Ben en théorie pour du neuf, sauf promo ou opérations spéciales, tu as une REV. B

Accessoirement, y a les caractéristiques : 512 de RAM, CG 128 Mo, 2 Mhz etc ...


----------

